# Flooring Contractor -Labor prices



## 3rdFloorDesign (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello- I posted this in introductions- but thought I'd post it here in flooring as well

Hello My company is 3rd Floor Design-

I am a Flooring contractor in California offering sales and installation.

I lurked here for a while, gathering information especially on Labor prices to check to see where I was at compared to other contractors.

I am amazed at how the public views trades in general and how little they are willing to pay. We sacrafice our bodies literaly for our trade, and yet customers constantly try to nickle and dime us. I was schocked to see a contractor happy to get .35 a sq.ft. for VCT! 

I started installing carpet in 1992 for $2.75 a yard. Guess what we are getting today? Some guys come in and do it for as low as $2.00- thats not right.

I charge $3.50 for install and $1.75 for pull up and disposal. And I get these prices. I may not get evrey job, but I get at least 60% of what I bid. 

My point is that as a whole we need contractor prices to be more uniform and eliminate the lowballing that cost us all money.

Just my two cents. If you have any questions about flooring in General or whats going on in CA let me know.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome once again. I posted a question on your introductory thread. Awaiting a response...


----------



## 3rdFloorDesign (Feb 16, 2009)

just sent it in the intro page- u can reply here though. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I very rarely stain wood. 99% of what I do is all natural look. The widths are different. for each type of wood. 2 3/4 white oak, 3 inch walnut, 5 inch tigerwood, 3 inch cumaru, 2 3/4 birseye maple. The room is a little over 12 feet by 15 feet. I'm usually allowed quite a bit of free reign on what I come up with so I plan on slapping down a medallion right in the middle and heading out from there.


----------



## 3rdFloorDesign (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds nice with the medallion.

Well with the diffrent widths of planks, alternating plank in the same row is out, so the only thing you can really do ins alternate the rows with the diffrent widths : One row 5", next 2 3/4", etc.

If you do the Medaillion at a diagonal, then do the field straight, vica versa. 

If the Medallion is a diffrent material all together then do the field at a diagonal. 

Thats what I would do.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

I have installed since 1973. I agree labor prices are too low. If you want to discuss it further come over to www.thefloorpro.com


----------



## 3rdFloorDesign (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check out the site- Prices have stayed pretty stagnant for a while.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Stagnant?? More extreme than that in the border states! What I did for $1.65 a yard in 1978, the going rate is now $1.30 a yard to do apartments.


----------



## 3rdFloorDesign (Feb 16, 2009)

Dude thats sad! $1.30!

Why even get up for that rate. Even at $3 per yard its tough, for example. Lets say you and a helper can do 100 yards of pull up, new pad and carpet a day.

$3 x 100 = $300
Supplies= $40 ( tape, pad glue etc.)
Helper= $80 ( thats what I pay my guy a day)
Gas=15

Total = $165

Then you have to pay taxes on top of that!!!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

3rdFloorDesign said:


> Dude thats sad! $1.30!
> 
> Why even get up for that rate. Even at $3 per yard its tough, for example. Lets say you and a helper can do 100 yards of pull up, new pad and carpet a day.
> 
> ...



Actually, at $3/yd and 100yds/day billed, you are _loosing money_ if you are 100% legal and paying your employee correctly :whistling


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

$4.00 yd here and I have worked by myself for years and it still isn't enough money.


----------



## 3rdFloorDesign (Feb 16, 2009)

I charge 3.50 for install 4.50 for berber or patterns, and 1.75 for tear out and disposal.

At those prices I get undercut all the time. But I cant really operate a profitable buisness for less, When you consider all the fees associated with a buisness, vehicles, tools, insurance, office space, taxes, phones, sales tax, credit card terminal fees. Its crazy.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

3rdFloorDesign said:


> I charge 3.50 for install 4.50 for berber or patterns, and 1.75 for tear out and disposal.
> 
> At those prices I get undercut all the time. But I cant really operate a profitable buisness for less, When you consider all the fees associated with a buisness, vehicles, tools, insurance, office space, taxes, phones, sales tax, credit card terminal fees. Its crazy.


Wow...11 posts and already this guy is one of us. :laughing:


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

thats because the floor biz is full of whores..

floor whores as we like to call em..

especially in times like these, price is the only issue with a consumer 90% of the time..even if they have money..

the rest will hire becaue they like you, trust you. or you just did a better job at selling..


My hopes through all this crap is that it will weed out the weak..
get rid of all the guys who started up when times were good because, afterall, how hard is it to be a fllor guy? and go make money ?
get a trcuk, some equipment, place a few ads, low ball and nag, you are in biz.

well, these thin times will have them all goin under and will leave the strong ready to make money when times are good again..


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

3rdFloorDesign said:


> Dude thats sad! $1.30!
> 
> Why even get up for that rate. Even at $3 per yard its tough, for example. Lets say you and a helper can do 100 yards of pull up, new pad and carpet a day.
> 
> ...



Your singing to the choir!!


I save the $80, to save the headache and fuel don't cost me $15 a day, about $8 a day covers my fuel. New construction is going to be more in supply cost then a take up and relay. A roll of seam tape, a couple of blades, and a squirt of pad glue, runs me about $11, $22 more for a box of tackstrip(dang, I remember the good strip being $6 a box:sad

I can't afford to provide carpet installation labor for less than .66¢ a sq.ft.


100 yards = 900 sq.ft.
$594 = 900sq.ft. @.66¢
$8 for fuel
$33 supplies
$40 needed insurance coverage, daily
$2 vehicle maintenance, daily
$1 office expenses
$140 fixed cost daily
____________________

$370. 00 total for the day. Barely leaves money to bank, for new tools and investing in the business, or marketing.


----------

